# Eclipse 5331



## baker001 (Nov 5, 2006)

I have a Eclipse 5331 that I purchased a few weeks ago. It sounds great when the unit is cool but after the unit warms up, it starts to make a scratching sound. The Cd never skips, but it sounds as if the laser is trying to track the cd. I hope that makes sense. I paid 50 bucks for the unit. I like the SQ (when working) and the looks of the unit. Is it worth trying to repair it? Do you guys think it can be repaired? Who do you recommend for stereo repair?


----------

